# how often is weekday weddings?



## schumionbike (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just curious if there is any demand out there for weekdays wedding so for those who shoot weddings, how often do you do a wedding during the week from Monday to Friday?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2009)

It does happen (obviously), but I have never had any inquiries for a weekday wedding.  I have had a couple on Sunday, but all the others on Saturday


----------



## digitaldetours (Jan 5, 2009)

I've not had any requests for a weekday wedding yet.  I don't think many people even attempt to schedule them during the week.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

There was a big article in my local paper about a month ago about how to save money on weddings. One of the first tips was to do a Friday wedding. I have had one request for a Friday wedding so far, and actually a Thursday wedding. The couple was really different and really didn't care who was at their wedding.   On another note(not to hijack the thread) the article in the paper went on to talk about making your own invetations, and party favors etc. but the one thing that it said you must spend money on to get a good result is photos. I just thought that was nice that they didn't cut us out of the game just yet.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 6, 2009)

We've done a number of Friday weddings.  I don't think we've done any Monday-Thursday though.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 7, 2009)

My husband and I actually got married on a Monday! The place I wanted to get married at offered half price through the week, so we picked Labor Day :blushing:  It also worked really well for our friends (a lot of them) that were traveling in from out of state to take off work around a holiday.

Other than if you get a holiday, I would imagine it would be pretty rare to do a week day wedding.  I would assume for wedding photographers, that the weekdays would be their processing time.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 7, 2009)

It's really funny that you made this thread. After my first response I was contacted by a couple having a Thursday wedding.... Kind of ironic


----------



## JIP (Jan 7, 2009)

I shot weddings steady for 6 years and I had exactly 1 weekday wedding and that one was on a Friday night.


----------



## impressme (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my best friends is a pro photographer and she does a fair amount of weddings on Monday & Thursday. And def a lot on Fri & Sun as well. I will have to say though that I think it's dependent on your location. My friend shoots in SW Florida primarily on a group of islands where many people have destination weddings at. So people who are traveling for their weddings are more inclined to have them on "off" days for a better price on their location.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 8, 2009)

I get quite a few Friday night weddings, and a few Sunday weddings.  In the last 300 or so weddings I've had 2 that were on another night besides Fri, Sat, and Sun, and they were both small weddings right around Christmas.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 8, 2009)

In 30 years, I can remember just 3 Friday weddings.

Usually, when a wedding is planned on a day other than Saturday, it's either the availabilty of venues OR the desire to get married on a specific date (ie. parent's anniverary) that is the determining factor.

-Pete


----------



## holga girl (Jan 8, 2009)

i have done a few friday and several sunday weddings.


----------



## GennyD (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never been to a weekday wedding.. but a few hours after reading this thread, my friend called me and said " I'm doing my wedding during the week, and I think I need you as my Maid of Honor"


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got one Friday wedding for 2009.  I had zero for 2007, 2008 and currently have zero for 2010.

Meh.

Although, I'd like to do more weekday weddings (in place of weekend ones), there just aren't that many out there.


----------

